# trip to Swains reef - kayakone takes the last spot!



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

April next year!
      
Just a little bit excited


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

awesome one mate, i did that trip about 11 years ago. I hope you get a big dog tooth tuna.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

[email protected]@rd!

Oh, wait a minute, I'm coming too


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

You guys!

Enjoy.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I am not envious. I am not envious. I am not envious. I am not envious. I am not envious. I am not envious. I am not envious. I am not envious. I am not envious. I am not envious.Bullshit.

I'm jealous as.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Folks just had 1 spot open up. Any interest?
PM me if you want particulars.

Regards
Al


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Did I mention beer was included in the price?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll take those details too Al


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Dates are 5th to 12th of April out of Gladstone. Costs are $1750 inclusive of meals, accom, use if tenders etc.
Some folks on the trip are sport fishing, some are filling their freezers. Happy for either. Al


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Trevor's in.
AdrianK's in.
Whippersnapper's in.
Watch for the vids, pictures and tall stories after the trip.

Al


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bertros said:


> Be safe guys. :lol: :twisted:
> 
> Massively jealous, and only 12 months out.


Isn't it April this year?

[quote="AJD Fri Nov 15, 2013 8:44 am":3c9hd7bq]      
April next year!
      
Just a little bit excited
     [/quote]


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Good luck guys.

If fishing from dories in the shallows for trout, lippers etc, forget about the rods and fish hand lines for much more success with a maximum of about a size 1 ball sinker.

Take big squid jigs for night time bait collection.

Always try and keep a floating livie under a balloon if you can. Anything will do for a live bait....


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't worry Matt. We'll tell you ALL about it, endlessly, and post photos of HUGE fish. So you won't be left out. 

:lol:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > kayakone said:
> ...


Indeed
Keep an eye on him


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

kayakone said:


> Don't worry Matt. We'll tell you ALL about it, endlessly, and post photos of HUGE fish. So you won't be left out.
> 
> :lol:


They still don't just jump on your hook Trev. Same rules always apply, target a species with specific baits, in specific locations at specific times for best results. Relying on luck to land a big fish often results in disappointment, but then again so does doing all of the above and still not catching one.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

If you want to get the deckie crapped off with you, just do the night shift on deck catching big squid and don't clean the ink off the deck... they just don't see the funny side of that!

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> If you want to get the deckie crapped off with you, just do the night shift on deck catching big squid and don't clean the ink off the deck... they just don't see the funny side of that!
> 
> Jimbo


Speaking from experience Jimbo?


----------

